# Welches USB Kabel für Oculus Link ?



## Bullz (20. November 2019)

Hallo,

laut Oculus Link: PC-Verbindung fuer Oculus Quest jetzt verfuegbar wird auf das unten verlinkte Kabel verwiesen solange es kein offizielles USB Kabel gibt.

amazon.de/dp/B01A6F3WHG/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&linkCode=sl1&tag=vmfvr-21&linkId=ce3f1293b60aa67affd118d7d6c84a42&language=de_DE&th=1

Leider ist dieses derzeit nur mit 90cm verfügbar. Würde gern ein mindestens 3m langes Kabel kaufen besser 5m aber wichtiger ist natürlich das das ganze funktioniert. 

Welches würde ihr Stand jetzt kaufen ?


----------



## Bullz (20. November 2019)

Hätte hier anscheinend den Nachfolger gefunden https://www.amazon.de/Anker-Powerli...ne+usb+c+auf+usb+3.0+5m&qid=1574239598&sr=8-3

komisch aber das oculus nicht direkt den Nachfolger empfiehlt. Meint ihr mit dem Kabel kann man es versuchen  ? Neuer heißt ja nicht umgedingt immer besser.


----------



## Ceyy (21. November 2019)

Das von dir genannte Kabel, der Nachfolger ist nur USB 2.0.

Ich habe selbst mir jetzt Kabel bestellt

Einmal diese Verlängerung:

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0179MXKU8?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

Und dann noch:

https://www.amazon.de/Anker-Powerli...ker+usb+3.0+kabel+1.8m&qid=1574360156&sr=8-11

Funktioniert ohne Probleme und wird alles sofort erkannt.

Das sind ja fast 7 Meter Kabel, keine Probleme mit und alle spiele laufen ohne Probleme.

Habe kabel im Wert von 100€ bestellt und nicht alle haben geklappt, die oben genannten sind aber jetzt die die funktionieren.

Man glaubt es kaum, die günstigsten Klappen.


----------



## Zubunapy (26. November 2019)

Bei Fragen rund um VR empfielt sich ein Blick auf vr-legion.de

Passender Artikel: Oculus Link - Erfahrungen, der richtige PC, Tipps, Tricks und passende USB Kabel


----------

